# T.R.U. ball pro diamond xtreme standard release????



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

hey, does any one have a T.R.U. ball pro diamond xtreme standard release???? if so pm me..


thanks alot Ty Noe:wink:


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Dont know why you want a PM but I shoot it everyday, love it, best relese I've ever shot, and I've tried alot of em.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

well i for got to put in there that if somebody had one for sale pm me



sorry..later Ty Noe


----------



## DAKOTA RUSSELL (Apr 7, 2006)

hey, i just bought a pro dimond extreme. i have been shooting for the past few days and i seem to like it alot. i hope u can find one. and if u do im sue that u will like it alot.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Your not getting mine:nono:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*ok ill find my own*

lol i will find my own. JP..yea i shoot one the other day. and i shot great with it..so if i can ever get enough money to buy one im gonna...



thanks for everything...Ty Noe:wink:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ty Noe said:


> lol i will find my own. JP..yea i shoot one the other day. and i shot great with it..so if i can ever get enough money to buy one im gonna...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for everything...Ty Noe:wink:


Just think, it is one of the cheaper releases. But it is the best release i've shot. just orderd a backup from lancaster and no I will *not* sell it


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*ok*

ok i have been trying to find a job that i can get some money..lol..Ty Noe


----------

